# Home made starter cups



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

easy to do and biodegradable.

Take a 5" piece of P.V.C pipe and wrap it evenly with a 6"X8" strip of news paper.

tuck the excess into the end of the pipe and LOOSELY pack it with your favorite starting soil,tap the end on a board to settle the soil and pull the pipe put gently,you may now pack the starter soil a bit tighter if you're not going to use them immediately.


----------



## MamaHen (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks that helped a lot.:wave:


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tip my friend


----------

